# Issues finding glue-in windshield seal for 1987 vw golf MK2



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

So I purchased a windshield seal from mk1autohaus on ebay thinking that the date listed and being that all golfs and jettas had glue in windshields that this was a glue in seal....wrong, its a push in seal from europe. 

Anywyas heres the collection of messages back and forth between me and the seller....

" Dear mk1autohaus_2003,

Hello, I recently purchased the push in version of this seal. My first question is, are both seals push in seals or is the 1985-86 seal a glue-in seal? My second question is if the other seal is the glue-in version can I return the push in seal for a refund? Thanks -John

- srgt_lord"

"Dear srgt_lord,

The one you seal you linked off of is the push in version. Here is the link for the glue in version for 1985-86.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-MK2-US-G...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item53d52acc38
If you ordered the wrong seal go ahead and return that to us at the address posted below, and we can work out details for the exchange or a refund once we get it in.
Thanks, Kitt.
Thanks again, Ben


Mk1Autohaus.com"

"Dear mk1autohaus_2003,

I feel rather silly....I ordered both items I need seperately...can you combine shipping for the glue-in seal and the windshield seal chrome? Thanks -John

- srgt_lord"

"Dear srgt_lord,

if your windshield originally had chrome, then the push in seal is correct. If your car had a glue in seal you would need both the push in seal, chrome insert and push in windshield glass to convert over
Thanks again, Ben


Mk1Autohaus.com"


Now Im really confused...I thought the 85-86 seal he sells was the the glue-in type... looks like Ill end up returning both seals and calling a glass guy and just be done with this nonsense if I cant find a seal


----------

